# My boyfriend & Me



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Thought you might enjoy this picture of me with my new "boyfriend," a young nun pigeon named Luke. Luke became very sick last fall with a mysterious infection. He lived in the house for awhile and I had to give him injections of Ticarcillin twice a day, which was awful for both of us. Both my vet and I were afraid he wouldn't make it, but he did. He was still thin after he recovered, so I got in the habit of giving him safflower treats from my hand even once he was back in the loft. Now he comes when I call his name and eats from my hand and he has decided I'm the perfect candidate for a mate. He coos and circles for me whenever I go out to the loft. But you know these inter-species things never work out and anyway, I'm already married.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Cathy, 

It's so good to finally see a picture of you! Luke is a BEAUTIFUL nun...I've always been fond of nuns, especially the black ones What a lovely picture of the two of you....guess he's gonna have to look elsewhere for a mate 

Did you ever find out exactly what the mysterious illness was?


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Great Picture !!!  

One of my very first pigeons was a Nun, and this brought it all back. Thanks for sharing !!


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Hey Birdmom4ever you look a really, nice kind lady - of course. 

Luke is one lovely and lucky pigeon. Glad he is OK now.

Tania x


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lovely lady and lovely pigeon! Thanks for the wonderful picture, Cathy!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

GREAT PICTURE!! Luke is quite the handsome bird. I KNOW he thinks you are quite the beautiful lady!  

Sure can relate to the inter-species romance. I'm not married and Mr. Squeaks thinks I'm his ideal mate. I just don't know how to tell him....


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cathy - send in his picture for the contest. He is so elegant and gorgeous. And, so are you. It is so nice to see some faces behind the names.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

What a lovley couple photo lol that should go on display in your home  

When is the wedding? hahaha just kidding


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Cathy,

Quite a good looking boyfriend you got there, and I see he is quite devoted to you!  

I'm betting all that wonderful tender love and supportive care also caused you to become the object of Luke's affection.  

Thank you for sharing the wonderful picture of the both of you.


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

I dunno about that...Feralpigeon and I both seem to have the "pigeon as a mate" thing working. I've had my "mate" for 12 yrs running.


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

Your Both Beautiful!!!! I wonder if Luke see's your Wedding Band?... Thanks for the Neat Picture...... Happy


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Cathy,

That is an absolutely beautiful picture of you and Luke. No wonder he's sweet on you! Thanks for sharing it with us.

Linda


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Cathy, seems like Luke knows first hand what your handle is here and fully approves  . Wonderful pic of the both of you and the secret is safe here at PT.

fp


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Thanks you guys, you make me blush.  Luke is a real sweetheart. I love to bury my nose in his fluffy crest feathers and give him kisses. 

I've found our nuns to be friendly, curious pigeons. We have six of them; our original pair plus two sets of offspring. None of them are quite "show-worthy" in their markings, but we love them anyway. (However, we're not raising any more.) We bought the original pair for my son at a show two years ago. 

We never found out what the infection was that made Luke so sick. His only symptoms were weight loss and reluctance to fly. He'd been vaccinated for paratyphoid and PMV. No one else got sick. Fecal was clear and the vet didn't find anything on exam (except for the low weight), but bloodwork showed Luke's white cell count was very high. The injections were so painful for him. He would close his eyes and shudder every time, so I dreaded the shots, as I'm sure he did, too. I thought he would hate me after all I put him through, but he didn't. While he was sick I would sit in the sun with him and gently scratch his head and he really liked that.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Cathy,
That is such a lovely picture of you & Luke.
Many thanks for sharing it with us.  

Cindy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Cathy,

I can see why he is so special and you are special to him. You have spent the worst, when he was so sick, and best times with him, and it is that kind of 24/7 care that draws us so close to our birds. I know....


----------

